# ارجو المساعده في مشروع التخرج fiber optics



## youseef_1985 (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مشروع التخرج عن الالياف الضوئيه . 

وواجهت مشكله اني ابغى اعرف ايش النظام المتبع في تصميم شبكة ftth ؟



اذا احد يعرف النظام اللي يستخدمونه في السعوديه(الرياض) اكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (6 مارس 2011)

أسأل الله أن يعينك​ 

هذا موقع المنظمة التي تتبع لها التقنية المستخدمة ممكن يفيدك​ 




 



http://www.ftthcouncil.org/en​ 

و هذا ملف يشمل التعريفات الأساسية و أجزاء التقنية​ 
FTTH Council - Definition of Terms​ 
http://s.ftthcouncil.org/files/FTTH-Definitions-Revision_January_2009_0.pdf​


----------

